# looking for shop or installer in Dfw, tx area for horn and sub console install



## ducpanda11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking to install subwoofer and active front stage with horns in dodge ram. Any recommendations in dfw area?

Thanks.


----------



## ducpanda11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## JWPOORE (Feb 8, 2007)

Look up member Salad Fingers on this site. He might be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------

